# books



## chelle1 (Aug 25, 2015)

Anyone know of any good books that will help me learn the in's/out's of medicare, HIPAA etc?  I am new to all of this and just wanted to get more insight while looking for a job.  I have my CPC-A.  Thanks!


----------



## VoitChromy (Aug 25, 2015)

Congrats! I just received my CPC-A as well. I am not aware of any books but do know I frequent out Medicare payer's  website anytime I need help


----------



## chelle1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Congrats as well!! What is the best website?


----------



## VoitChromy (Aug 26, 2015)

cms.gov
I am in Co so we use Novitas-solutions.com


----------



## carwalter@earthlink.net (Jul 13, 2018)

chelle1 said:


> Anyone know of any good books that will help me learn the in's/out's of medicare, HIPAA etc?  I am new to all of this and just wanted to get more insight while looking for a job.  I have my CPC-A.  Thanks!




Hi can you sell me books about to take in november the cpc test, dont want to by the new books 2018, next year books is around the corner!


----------



## carwalter@earthlink.net (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi anyone can sell me the 2018 books used, about to take the CPC in November, dont want to spend a lot of money on new books 2018 books, when the new ones for 2019 is around the corner, thank you!


----------



## twizzle (Jul 13, 2018)

*Books*



carwalter@earthlink.net said:


> Hi anyone can sell me the 2018 books used, about to take the CPC in November, dont want to spend a lot of money on new books 2018 books, when the new ones for 2019 is around the corner, thank you!



So what books are you using for studying for the CPC or haven't you started your studying yet?


----------



## simam (Jul 25, 2018)

carwalter@earthlink.net said:


> Hi anyone can sell me the 2018 books used, about to take the CPC in November, dont want to spend a lot of money on new books 2018 books, when the new ones for 2019 is around the corner, thank you!



you may inbox me privately, I will send u details  I have books for this year to sell. Thanks


----------

